# 6 foot leash vs. extendable leash



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Di you have a preference? I've always used the regular 6 ft. leashes but I see a bunch of people that use the extendable ones. I've always been afraid to use those because I thought that I wouldn't have as much control over my dog. What do you think?


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

After a near disaster where my dog ran from my left side across in front of me leading my horse on my right side and about gave her a heart attack when the leash touched her front legs, I don't use extendable leashes anymore... 

She has a 4 ft leather one for walking, and a remote collar that has tone, vibrate, and static functions for out at the riding stable. I think no leash is actually safer in that situation, as my horse was there first and rather resents my dog I think!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

In my book extendable leashes are a BIG no no.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

For 99% of situations, extendable leashes are horrible. You really don't have much control over the dog. 

That said, I do use one with Riddle when we're out hiking and I want to give her more room to run. She is never allowed off leash and tends to get tangled in regular long lines, so the Flexi is a good compromise. I only ever use it in places I'm pretty confident we're not going to run into other people or dogs though. I also have an extra leash looped through the handle of the Flexi and clipped to a belt around my waist, because the Flexis are REALLY easy to drop and I don't want her to be able to get away from me.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And, those things can cut you really easily too. I'm not use to them at all and I walked a friends dog one day, and nearly died when the dog went out on the road. I thought I had the thing locked down, so it was user error, but that really scared me, it's too easy to make a disastrous mistake.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I hate, hate, hate Flexis! I used to use one, but I've really come 180 degrees 
I can't stand them for numerous reason, but I have a few. 
1. They can get wrapped around your legs, or your dogs legs, and cut them. 
2. If you drop the handle, (easy to do), your dog has a scary bouncing them chasing them. Good luck in getting the dog trusting you enough to come back. 
3. They *teach the dog to pull*, I mean, think about it. There is simply no way for them to move forward unless they are pulling against the spring. Sure, you can lock the handle and use it sort of like a long line, but if you're going to do that, why use a flexi?

When I'm out hiking with my dogs, Seamus is off leash, Teaghan has a long line on, sometimes I hold it, sometimes she drags it, sure, it's a pita sometimes, but to me, it's so much better than the alternative. Those are only a few reasons I'm against flexi's. 



NutroGeoff said:


> Di you have a preference? I've always used the regular 6 ft. leashes but I see a bunch of people that use the extendable ones. I've always been afraid to use those because I thought that I wouldn't have as much control over my dog. What do you think?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate Flexi's in most instances. I've been at the vets where people use them. IMO, vets offices are not the place for dogs to do a meet & greet. I've been at pet stores where the owner is in one aisle & their dog is in the other.

That said, I use them but only have with my Shelties when out for a walk. My area is good for walking dogs & the Shelties are the only ones I've trusted with them.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

StdPooDad said:


> I hate, hate, hate Flexis! I used to use one, but I've really come 180 degrees
> I can't stand them for numerous reason, but I have a few.
> 1. They can get wrapped around your legs, or your dogs legs, and cut them.
> 2. If you drop the handle, (easy to do), your dog has a scary bouncing them chasing them. Good luck in getting the dog trusting you enough to come back.
> ...


Every single problem you've mentioned is easily solved... The tape and belt types don't cut any more than a regular leash, use a backup in case of a dropped leash, and put them on a harness so they CAN pull. When we're out hiking, it's fun time for my dogs- not "walk at a heel and do exactly as I say" time. It's THEIR outing. So Riddle gets a harness and is allowed to pull to her little heart's content. Dogs can be taught that different equipment means different things- Riddle doesn't pull on her flat collar, but she does on her harness. She knows she is allowed to. 

Long lines can be dangerous too, since they don't retract. I was always having to detangle Riddle from hers. The last straw was after her last knee surgery when she got both her back legs caught up in her long line and lunged forward before I could stop her. The leash went taut and ripped both her back legs out from under her and knocked her flat on her side. She was limping on her surgery knee when she got up, and I had to take her in to make sure she hadn't ruined it. We were very lucky she didn't. I went out and bought a Flexi that day.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Another vote against flexi-leashes - I hate them! I've seen a puppy wrap himself around his owner while attached to one, then take off, yanking the owner off her feet violently. I know that had to hurt!! The puppy then took off down the street with the flexi-leash bouncing wildly behind him, while cars were passing in both directions. My husband and I camp with our dogs, and in campgrounds, owners often let them out, then passing these dogs isn't fun as they run up to other people, dogs, children, children on bikes, etc. Once the leash is let out, you can't reel it back in if the dog is yanking on it. I don't know how many times I've had to ask an owner to please shorten their leash so we could pass without being accosted.

The only way I could see one being MAYBE okay is if the dog is being walked in the middle of nowhere, with no other dogs, people, bikes, etc. around.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> I hate Flexi's in most instances. I've been at the vets where people use them. IMO, vets offices are not the place for dogs to do a meet & greet. I've been at pet stores where the owner is in one aisle & their dog is in the other.
> 
> That said, I use them but only have with my Shelties when out for a walk. My area is good for walking dogs & the Shelties are the only ones I've trusted with them.


This! I work at a local pet store and I see it all the time...people with their dogs on flexis not paying attention while their dog is attempting to either A)Knock things over B)Eat loose treats off the "treat bar" or C)Invade another dogs space. OR my favorite D)Peeing and pooping.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I am PRO extends leash for ME. BUT .... I DO NOT use them until my dogs are 99% reliable with voice control command. I teach "whoa," "around" (a tree), and then the usual commands. Echo and Darby are even voice reliable off leash (on my fenced property anyway lol). 

For everyone else, the average joe? Oh dear God, please NO! They are typically oblivious to the dog, their surroundings and I've had the backs of my legs burned, tripped and fallen, been wrapped up by OTHER people's untrained overly happy dogs.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, I see the extendable leashes all the time at Petsmart. I feel like they are just inviting a bad situation to happen. I always recommend the regular nylon leashes anywhere that they should have more control over their dog.


----------

